# Wireless bcm43xx doesn't start on boot

## mambro

I've an ibook g4.

This is my /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.4 mtu 1500" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.4 mtu 1500" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.2" )

```

This is my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="***********"   #my SSID

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="*****************"   #real password

        priority=3

}

```

This is my card

```

lspci -n | grep 14e4:43

0001:10:12.0 0280: 14e4:4320 (rev 03)

```

When I boot i get this at the end

```

* Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

Unknown username "named" in message bus configuration file           [ ok ]

* Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                              [ ok ]

* Setting up gdm ...                                                                        [ ok ] 

* Loading ALSA modules ...

*   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running anacron ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

bind(PF_UNIX): Address already in use                                               [ ok ] 

*   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                            [ ok ] 

*     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING:  firestarter is scheduled to start when net.eth1 has started.

 * Starting gpm ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth1 has started.

 * WARNING:  ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.eth1 has started.

 * Starting pbbuttonsd ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting powernowd ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...                                                                         [ ok ]

```

after the boot network doesn't work. but if i do something like

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

modprobe -r bcm43xx

modprobe bcm43xx

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.4 up

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

so it SOMETIMES works..

I've tried 2.6.18 and 2.6.19 kernel (gentoo-sources).

This is my dmesg with 2.6.19

```

Using PowerMac machine description

Total memory = 256MB; using 512kB for hash table (at cff80000)

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 (root@ibook) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #1 PREEMPT Wed Dec 20 12:02:56 CET 2006

Found UniNorth memory controller & host bridge @ 0xf8000000 revision: 0xd2

Mapped at 0xfdfc0000

Found a Intrepid mac-io controller, rev: 0, mapped at 0xfdf40000

Processor NAP mode on idle enabled.

PowerMac motherboard: iBook G4

via-pmu: Server Mode is disabled

PMU driver v2 initialized for Core99, firmware: 0c

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 65536) 0 entries of 256 used

Found UniNorth PCI host bridge at 0x00000000f0000000. Firmware bus number: 0->0

Found UniNorth PCI host bridge at 0x00000000f2000000. Firmware bus number: 0->0

Found UniNorth PCI host bridge at 0x00000000f4000000. Firmware bus number: 0->0

nvram: Checking bank 0...

nvram: gen0=512, gen1=513

nvram: Active bank is: 1

nvram: OF partition at 0x410

nvram: XP partition at 0x1020

nvram: NR partition at 0x1120

Top of RAM: 0x10000000, Total RAM: 0x10000000

Memory hole size: 0MB

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->    65536

  Normal      65536 ->    65536

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    65536

On node 0 totalpages: 65536

  DMA zone: 512 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 65024 pages, LIFO batch:15

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 65024

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc2 ro 

mpic: Setting up MPIC " MPIC 1   " version 1.2 at 80040000, max 4 CPUs

mpic: ISU size: 64, shift: 6, mask: 3f

mpic: Initializing for 64 sources

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 4096 bytes)

GMT Delta read from XPRAM: 0 minutes, DST: off

time_init: decrementer frequency = 18.432000 MHz

time_init: processor frequency   = 1199.999997 MHz

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 254720k/262144k available (3668k kernel code, 7068k reserved, 304k data, 132k bss, 176k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 36.73 BogoMIPS (lpj=18368)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

device-tree: Duplicate name in /cpus/PowerPC,G4@0, renamed to "l2-cache#1"

NET: Registered protocol family 16

KeyWest i2c @0xf8001003 irq 42 /uni-n@f8000000/i2c@f8001000

 channel 0 bus <multibus>

 channel 1 bus <multibus>

KeyWest i2c @0x80018000 irq 26 /pci@f2000000/mac-io@17/i2c@18000

 channel 0 bus <multibus>

PMU i2c /pci@f2000000/mac-io@17/via-pmu@16000/pmu-i2c

 channel 1 bus <multibus>

 channel 2 bus <multibus>

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0001:10:18.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0001:10:19.0

Apple USB OHCI 0001:10:18.0 disabled by firmware

Apple USB OHCI 0001:10:19.0 disabled by firmware

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 4096)

TCP reno registered

Thermal assist unit not available

Registering PowerMac CPU frequency driver

Low: 599 Mhz, High: 1199 Mhz, Boot: 599 Mhz

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Generic RTC Driver v1.07

Macintosh non-volatile memory driver v1.1

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Apple UniNorth 2 chipset

agpgart: configuring for size idx: 8

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0x0

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:10.0 (0006 -> 0007)

radeonfb (0000:00:10.0): Invalid ROM signature 0 should be 0xaa55

radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from Open Firmware

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=190.00 Mhz, System=183.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 12000 max 35000

i2c_adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: Using Firmware dividers 0x000600ad from PPLL 0

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

radeonfb: Backlight initialized (radeonbl0)

radeonfb (0000:00:10.0): ATI Radeon \c 

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

sungem.c:v0.98 8/24/03 David S. Miller (davem@redhat.com)

PHY ID: 4061e4, addr: 0

eth0: Sun GEM (PCI) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:0d:93:3c:78:46 

eth0: Found BCM5221 PHY

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

MacIO PCI driver attached to Intrepid chipset

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

apm_emu: APM Emulation 0.5 initialized.

adb: starting probe task...

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

adb devices: [2]: 2 c4 [3]: 3 1 [7]: 7 1f

ADB keyboard at 2, handler 1

Detected ADB keyboard, type ISO, swapping keys.

input: ADB keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: ADB Powerbook buttons as /class/input/input2

ADB mouse at 3, handler set to 4 (trackpad)

input: ADB mouse as /class/input/input3

adb: finished probe task...

ide0: Found Apple KeyLargo ATA-3 controller, bus ID 0, irq 24

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MATSHITACD-RW CW-8123, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: Enabling MultiWord DMA 2

ide0 at 0xd100c000-0xd100c007,0xd100c160 on irq 24

PCI: Enabling device 0002:20:0d.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ide1: Found Apple UniNorth ATA-6 controller, bus ID 3, irq 39

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: FUJITSU MHT2030AT, ATA DISK drive

hdc: Enabling Ultra DMA 5

ide1 at 0xd1022000-0xd1022007,0xd1022160 on irq 39

hdc: max request size: 512KiB

hdc: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: [mac] hdc1 hdc2 hdc3 hdc4 hdc5 hdc6 hdc7 hdc8

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Apple USB OHCI 0001:10:18.0 disabled by firmware

Apple USB OHCI 0001:10:19.0 disabled by firmware

PCI: Enabling device 0001:10:1a.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ohci_hcd 0001:10:1a.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0001:10:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0001:10:1a.0: irq 29, io mem 0x80083000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0001:10:1b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ohci_hcd 0001:10:1b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0001:10:1b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0001:10:1b.0: irq 63, io mem 0x80082000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0001:10:1b.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ohci_hcd 0001:10:1b.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0001:10:1b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0001:10:1b.1: irq 63, io mem 0x80081000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PowerMac i2c bus pmu 2 registered

PowerMac i2c bus pmu 1 registered

PowerMac i2c bus mac-io 0 registered

PowerMac i2c bus uni-n 1 registered

PowerMac i2c bus uni-n 0 registered

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

input: PMU as /class/input/input4

ReiserFS: hdc2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdc2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal params: device hdc2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdc2: checking transaction log (hdc2)

ReiserFS: hdc2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k init

adt746x: version 1 (supported)

adt746x: Thermostat bus: 1, address: 0x2e, limit_adjust: 6, fan_speed: 32

sensor 0: PWR/MEMORY BOTTOMSIDE

sensor 1: CPU BOTTOMSIDE

sensor 2: GPU BOTTOMSIDE

adt746x: ADT7467 initializing

adt746x: Lowering max temperatures from 69, 92, 101 to 76, 56, 76

input: PowerMac Beep as /class/input/input5

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0

i2c /dev entries driver

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

bcm43xx driver

PCI: Enabling device 0001:10:12.0 (0004 -> 0006)

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4306, rev 0x3

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 5

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x5, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x80d, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x807, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 4: ID 0x804, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 2, Type 2, Revision 2

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

usbcore: registered new interface driver appletouch

ReiserFS: hdc4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdc4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdc4: journal params: device hdc4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdc4: checking transaction log (hdc4)

ReiserFS: hdc4: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 499992k swap on /dev/hdc5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:499992k

PCI: Enabling device 0001:10:1b.2 (0004 -> 0006)

ehci_hcd 0001:10:1b.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0001:10:1b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0001:10:1b.2: irq 63, io mem 0x80080000

ehci_hcd 0001:10:1b.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0002:20:0e.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[40]  MMIO=[f5000000-f50007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000d93fffe3c7846]

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:0b.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:10.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on old memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x127, pl 0xe (2005-04-18  02:36:27)

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: 30-bit DMA initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Selected 802.11 core (phytype 2)

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

SoftMAC: generic IE set to dd160050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f202

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Queueing Authentication Request to 00:18:4d:12:57:ea

SoftMAC: Cannot associate without being authenticated, requested authentication

SoftMAC: Sent Authentication Request to 00:18:4d:12:57:ea.

SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:18:4d:12:57:ea

SoftMAC: sent association request!

SoftMAC: associated!

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 2, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

bcm43xx: set security called, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xe3

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (2048 buckets, 16384 max) - 228 bytes per conntrack

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:0b.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:10.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

```

What can i do?   :Sad: 

Thank you for answers   :Wink: 

----------

## terminal9

 *mambro wrote:*   

> I've an ibook g4.
> 
> This is my /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I see same IP address assigned to separate eth interfaces. Bootup also complains about it.

----------

## mambro

I know, but eth0 doesn't start at boot, only eth1 starts.

----------

## terminal9

 *Quote:*   

> after the boot network doesn't work. but if i do something like
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop
> 
> ...

 Before doing that, what does plain ifconfig show?

----------

## jamapii

 *mambro wrote:*   

> so it SOMETIMES works..
> 
> 

 

That's interesting, I tried it somewhere around 2.6.17, and it didn't work for me.

I still use ndiswrapper for my bcm wlan. (Remove the bcm43xx.ko file from /lib/modules if you try this, or it will get in the way. And have AC plugged in when you cycle power, or else I get a hard lockup, not even Alt-Print-b works)

----------

## mambro

 *terminal9 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   after the boot network doesn't work. but if i do something like
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop
> 
> ...

 

After the boot ifconfig shows this output

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:24:20:9B:6B  

          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:78 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:508 (508.0 b)  TX bytes:3762 (3.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:52 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

```

in my opinion the problem is baselayout because my script works a lot of times

```

ibook mambro # cat connectWiFi 

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

modprobe -r bcm43xx

modprobe bcm43xx

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.4 up

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1 &

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

the problem is that in this way all the init scripts that depend from eth1 (firestarter samba ntp-client) doesn't start..

----------

## mambro

I've to open a bug report in your opinion?

----------

## mambro

maybe i've found the problem.

If I start wpa_supplicant in this way it works:

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1

```

If I add the -W options (like the init script does) I don't get any output from wpa_supplicant and wireless doesn't work.

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -W -ieth1

```

So, what does it mean the -W option (i haven't found nothing in the man page)?

There's a way to start wpa_supplicant with the init script without "-W" ?

----------

## dashnu

 *mambro wrote:*   

> maybe i've found the problem.
> 
> If I start wpa_supplicant in this way it works:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, Same thing here. the init script is doing something screwy. It sounds bug-worthy imho. 

I am going to reboot to gentoo and see If i can figure this out.

----------

## dashnu

Ok strangely enough I rebooted and this time it worked go figure. I am running ~ppc and I _think_ I updated baselayout yesterday before I left work.

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.8-r1 is my current version.

my ps output.

```
root      8420     1  0 14:07 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -W -B -ieth1 -P/var/run/wpa_supplicant-eth1.pid

root      8431     1  0 14:07 ?        00:00:00 /bin/wpa_cli -a/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_cli.sh -p/var/run/wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -P/var/run/wpa_cli-eth1.pid -B

```

Next I tried to restart the interface and it failed to start. Then I stopped it again rmmod bcm43xx modprobe bcm43xx started net.eth1 and it worked.. So for me it is something with removing the module and loading it again each time.

This was not the case yesterday... I could not get the init script to work but it would work fine from the CLI using wpa_supplicant

hth

----------

## mambro

Someone has fix the problem?

----------

## mambro

I've open a bug report here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167478

----------

## Yokodzun

 *mambro wrote:*   

> I've open a bug report here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167478

 

I have same problem with bcm43xx on my amilo pro 2030.

Do you find solve of this problem?

----------

## mambro

 *Yokodzun wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   I've open a bug report here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167478 
> 
> I have same problem with bcm43xx on my amilo pro 2030.
> 
> Do you find solve of this problem?

 

No   :Sad: 

Write on the bug report that you've the same problem..

----------

## JoseJX

Make sure that you've *compiled in* the crypto stuff or specified that it be loaded before bcm43xx.  Otherwise, bcm43xx and ieee80211 load, but the cryto isn't loaded until the first attempt is made and the result is an initial failure.

----------

## Yokodzun

 *JoseJX wrote:*   

> Make sure that you've *compiled in* the crypto stuff or specified that it be loaded before bcm43xx.  Otherwise, bcm43xx and ieee80211 load, but the cryto isn't loaded until the first attempt is made and the result is an initial failure.

 

In my case, all modules compiled in kernel.

----------

